# Medical Certificate



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi, 

Can anyone please confirm that the Medical Certificate (BI-811) is all that is needed from my doctor for a life partner application? I am a UK citizen. I know I also need to get an x-ray done, but I am just concerned about the medical thing for now. Is there anything else I need from my doctor?

A speedy reply would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Yb2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

courtneyjude said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that the Medical Certificate (BI-811) is all that is needed from my doctor for a life partner application? I am a UK citizen. I know I also need to get an x-ray done, but I am just concerned about the medical thing for now. Is there anything else I need from my doctor?
> 
> ...


I just collected my visa today from the High Commission in London. Not sure where you will be applying but BI-811 (medical report) and BI-806 (radiological report) on their own were sufficient for my spouse visa application. My doctor didn't provide me with any other document but just completed the forms.

Good luck!


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot. That does help very much.

I am going to PM you about something if that is ok.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

courtneyjude said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that the Medical Certificate (BI-811) is all that is needed from my doctor for a life partner application? I am a UK citizen. I know I also need to get an x-ray done, but I am just concerned about the medical thing for now. Is there anything else I need from my doctor?
> 
> ...


Yes, that is fine.


----------

